
Radixx – JavaScript State Management Library - isocroft
https://github.com/isocroft/Radixx
======
isocroft
This is a simple yet robust library for Unidirectional State Management in Web
Applications with support for the major JavaScript UI libraries/frameworks
(e.g. ReactJS, VueJS, AngularJS). By default, it stores application state
across page loads.

~~~
madeuptempacct
Redux is useless in React (and no one uses it elsewhere). Good job following
in its footsteps to solve an imaginary problem.

If you are using Angular, use a service.

If you are using vanilla, encapsulate a state object with a closure using the
module pattern. P.S. this means "5 lines of code make your library redundant".

~~~
isocroft
okay... Thanks for your observation

